# Starting Comb on Bottom?



## threebees (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi all - I'm new here! I was hoping to get some insight from you wise folks. 

I've started an observation hive at work. It's a tank in the style of a top bar hive - bars at the top, some with wax starter strips, and a screened bottom. The idea is to have the bees build hanging comb at the top, something like they'd do in a hollow tree, rather than the more common "cross-section" observation hives that use frames, etc. Just imagine a top bar hive with a lot more viewable area. There are a couple hives in this style at nature centers and zoos around the world. 

I installed the package last Saturday and the hive is completely covered to exclude light until they get more established. I am feeding the bees, and there is normal activity to and fro on warm days. The queen is out and I have removed the cage. 

Problem is...they're ignoring the top bars! The bees are spending their time on the floor of the hive and it looks as though they've just started building comb...on the floor. :scratch: Other than a few incidentals, there are no bees on the top bars, and it's a big 'ole bee party on the "ground floor," so to speak. 

What do you think? Are there techniques I can use to get the girls working up top? Will I still have a decent-looking exhibit if the bees put comb on the floor surrounding the screened bottom? Is this something I should just "let ride" for now as they settle in, or is quicker intervention preferable? What would you do?

Any help would be truly appreciated!


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Hey Threebees,
Welcome! There is a wealth of information on this forum so hopefully your questions get answered. 
I love observation hives. We have one that is permanent in our kitchen and a couple that we run seasonally. 
Last year I set up an experiment similar to what you are describing. I found a hexagonal aquarium at the thrift store for $10. To me, it was begging for bees. I built 13 wedge shaped top bars to fit and rubbed wax on the apex of the wedges. Two of the wedges, fused together with a board and cut a hole in the whole deal to make a top entrance (ill try to remember to take some pictures, or find the ones I took last year). The whole ordeal was set up in a shed with a cardboard wrap to block the light. 
I did two things which may have helped them "get the memo." 
1. Almost as an afterthought, I took some scraps of comb and melted them a little bit to "glue" them to one or two wedges. It wasn't much, but enough for them to hang from. 
2. I dribbled some really thick syrup on the other bars
The girls drew comb really nice and straight for about a week. Unfortunately, the swarm I caught had a virgin, who appears to have failed to mate, and after a couple of weeks it was clear I had a drone layer. So I shook them out and the "hexaquarium" is eagerly awaiting another swarm. 
So those are my 2c regarding getting them to work up top. It'll for sure look pretty awesome no matter what they decide to do, but good luck when it comes time to requeen!
Have Fun


----------

